# air conditioner



## HappyCampers2004 (May 24, 2004)

the air conditioner on our outback 28bhs has stopped working, evne the fan does not work. there is a little red light flashing under the cover. does anyone know how to possibly fix this or what the problem could be? thank you!


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

There is a way to reset the A/C. One of the other guy's listed it quite a while back. I think he said to shut off the main A/C circuit breaker, remove the face plate on the ceilng and disconnect the thermostat wires but you may want to wait untill someone else verifies this. Kirk


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

According to the manual, page 18

"The unit on lamp flickers" Possible causes-The malfunction of the sensors or compressor is detected, Solution-contact serviceman.

Is that the light that is flickering???

I would check all of the power connections, circuit breakers, camper power plug, start simple first. Shut off the breakers for a few minutes and then turn them back on. Maybe the unit shut off on thermal overload.

Was your power connection a reliable one? Too low of incoming line voltage (115V)is a bad thing and can damage the units electrical motor windings. Some parks get overloaded easily when everyone turns on the high voltage appliances and there will be a drop in voltage.

Start simple, hopefully that will be the problem.

Good luck

Kevin


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

You can try resetting the unit like Kirk suggested. If you turn off the power and remove the ceiling panel, there is a group of wires tied together with a wire nut. Unscrew the wire nut off of the group with the red wire and seperate the wires, wait about ten seconds and reconnect them and that might do the trick.

Mike


----------



## HappyCampers2004 (May 24, 2004)

Thanks for the replies. I found a manual with a service number and called. There is a reset button on the wireless remote for A/C. If you take the battery cover off to the remote there is a small hole with RST by it. If you stick a safety pin or something in it pushes a reset button for the entire A/C unit. This was the problem. Anyone else heard of this?


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Yep, I reset the A/C before every trip. Since I store the trailer with the batteries out of the remote control, I have to reset anyway.

Randy


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Very good info guys, and thankfully an easy fix as well


----------



## Wishbone (Sep 8, 2004)

When I started my air conditioner up for the first time this summer I found the fan was not blowing. I got on top of the trailer and took off the shroud to find a wasps nest was blocking the fan from turning. After a shot of wasp spray I was able to spin the fan by hand. Problem resolved.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

In the Outback FAQ it says something about the 110 power going off and on 3 times without the AC control being turned off causes the AC to be locked out until reset.

I may be a newbie but I have been reading a lot







.


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

When I purchased my Outback the PDI guy told me that if you disconnect the shore power without first turning off the air conditioner, the unit would have to be reset. He said the easiest way to do this was to disconnect both the shore power and the battery for 15 seconds. I've had to do this once, and it worked. Next time, I'll check for the reset button in the remote.


----------



## Bopper (Feb 2, 2004)

Greetings:

There seems to be many solutions to this problem. I first encountered it in 95+ degrees in Viginia last year. No one at either Outback or Carrier was able to help. After a couple hours at a Carrier facility in Pennsylvania, with many calls to the Carrier main office, we came up with the solution of breaking the low voltage circuit to reset the unit.

I am glad that there is a simple fix through the remote. However, in case this does not fix the problem (or doesn't fix your particular reset situation), Camping479 has the 'fix'. Disconnect the trailer from the land power line, remove the panel from the inside unit, find the major joint with several connections, remove the wire nut and disconnect the RED wire. Leave the wire disconnected for at least ten seconds and reverse the procedure. It should work.

Best regards,
Bopper

2 Adults and 2 very spoiled Cocker Spaniels
2002 23FBS Outback and 2002 Ford Explorer


----------



## CanadaCruizin (Jul 3, 2004)

> ...remove the wire nut and disconnect the RED wire...


Sounds like something out of Mission Impossible


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Wouldn't it be easier to just walk to the tongue after disconnecting shore power, and pull the neg lead from the battery for 10-15 seconds? Or if you have done the cutoff switch mod, turn the battery off for the alotted time. I would certainly prefer that over poking around inside the A/C unit.

Is there a reason why disconnecting the battery would not work?

Tim


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Tim,

That's a good question. I would assume that would work.

Mike


----------



## missouricamper (Jun 28, 2004)

Last spring we were camping in a thunderstorm, after the power went out for the third time, the AC did not go back on (fan would run unless it was on AC), and red light blinked. After the rain stopped, we killed the power and waited. Turned it back on and it still didn't work. My 17 year old (glad I brought him) thought of turning off power and then disconnectiing the battery. When hooked back up, everything worked fine. We didn't know about the "3 strikes and your out" thing until we joined outbackers....

thanks for the hint about the remote... would NEVER have looked there for a reset...


----------



## jbwcamp (Jun 24, 2004)

We had a problem with our AC. Carrier recommends disconnect shore power and battery power for 10 seconds and reconnect. No need to remove inside cover. The red light should blink. The green light should not blink, if it does try a reset.
Jon


----------



## lakesider (Sep 1, 2004)

JBWCAMP,

So is Carrier saying that the red light should always blink under normal conditions? That is what mine seems to do. For me, the a/c works fine even with the red light blinking.

I have tried removing all power (including TT battery) but upon restoration of power, the red light resumes blinking. Also tried the reset on the hand held remote but that had no effect.


----------

